# Prices of maximas?



## Brooklyn-B15 (Dec 15, 2002)

www.essermannissan.com in miami is got to be kidding about there mark up i paid 29K and change for a loaded 04 sl :wtf:


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

I don't know anyone who's paid sticker price for a Maxima.

I remember the days of $6000 off MSRP back for the MY99 cars in `99...


----------



## ceasars chariot (Mar 14, 2004)

who are dealerships ? they must be the ones responsible for the crazy prices in gas stations ? it seems all dealerships mark up used cars to crazy prices. find a for sale by owner !


----------

